
Standalone OSX git-annex.app  beta released - dfc
http://git-annex.branchable.com/install/OSX/
======
matthewlmcclure
Following the instructions to install via Homebrew, I got an error installing
haskell-platform. Anyone have a solution?

<https://gist.github.com/1a59577ead61a401f330>

